# Recovered.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I am 100% recovered. I no longer suffer from DP/DR, whatever you wanna call it. 
I no longer suffer from existential thoughts.
Everything's totally okay.
If anyone needs any help coping, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Any chance of getting a recovery story? your's is one I'v wanted to hear in particular~!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I would be honored to post my recovery story! Thank you both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuck yeah! Congrats!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Would love to hear the story!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be posting the story very soon. As soon as I return home. Stay tuned everyone!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Do u suffer from lingering anxiety symptoms?
It's been a while since I felt dp too, thank god,
but I'm still depressed and anxious.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

heartless said:


> Do u suffer from lingering anxiety symptoms?
> It's been a while since I felt dp too, thank god,
> but I'm still depressed and anxious.


Nope. Nothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

isnt the problem with DPD people that they are introsceptive too into there mind where they start to belief false belief systems and values such as thinking external things matter more. Though what confuses me is people who do weed when dpd get realizations and epiphanies which actually changes there thought pocess. anyway my question won't more introsception lead to more fucked up ness


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

eraseme243 said:


> isnt the problem with DPD people that they are introsceptive too into there mind where they start to belief false belief systems and values such as thinking external things matter more. Though what confuses me is people who do weed when dpd get realizations and epiphanies which actually changes there thought pocess. anyway my question won't more introsception lead to more fucked up ness


Introspection could be a good thing. It depends on how you interpret it. A lot of people identify with what they feel/think too often in the process instead of remaining objective and detached from their thinking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Les Misérables said:


> Introspection could be a good thing. It depends on how you interpret it. A lot of people identify with what they feel/think too often in the process instead of remaining objective and detached from their thinking.


Totally, this matches up with everything I've read about DP recover, and things I've felt about myself too


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> Totally, this matches up with everything I've read about DP recover, and things I've felt about myself too


It has a lot to do with desensitization.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

> NZRecovery" data-cid="327501" data-time="1396420160">
> 
> do you still have dissiocation?


Nope.


----------

